# Findlay Area



## leovpin

Anybody had any luck in Findlay lately? I've hit the river every warm day (warm in my book is anything above 40..heheeh) we had so far and caught exactly two shads  Today I tried the water inlet on River rd, the I-75 Bridge, the 140 Bridge and also the shallow areas down towards Liberty Landing. It was slow, very slow. It might still be two early for some Smallie action but they have to be hiding somewhere  I tried crankbaits, twistertails on a jig head, Berkeley Gulp nightcrawles and not even the snags wanted it...


----------



## grdhandyman

Though about hitting the Blanchard up myself...maybe i'll wait...lol


----------



## FABA_Guy24

I hit the Blanchard over by Riverside today and caught 3 bass. 1 Smallie and 2 bucketmouths. I was surprised i caught anything this early!


----------



## leovpin

FABA_Guy24, do you fish the actual park? I have seen someone fishing behind the old Kodak building on a jon boat last season and they seemed to be doing ok. I usually don't fish that stretch of the river. I am considering some waders and an adventurous spirit to go explore "down by the old mill stream".


----------



## Littlelunker

I've never fished the Blanchard or reservoirs this early, glad to hear some catches are coming out. I'll have to start hitting it up on the days I'm not going to Maumee for the Walleye run.


----------



## ress

I had a decent day, or should say 1hour, at #1 yesterday. Took a ultra-lite and a few jigs and some how caught 7 NICE smallmouth. biggest was approx. 22in and all others were at least 16in. Was going for crappie and ended up catching fish that I had never caught their before. They didn't give the big water dance as in summer, but did a few jumps just to make a good show. I beleive that they were in shallow to pre-spawn since a couple of them were "big ol pigs". All went back in as they should this time of the year.


----------



## Littlelunker

What were you using? I took my 11ft jon boat out there a couple of times last year to #1. Usually use my Dad's 14ft on #2, or fish the inlets/outlets. I may have to venture out there today or try the river, I hear Maumee is swamped so I'll save that for the weekdays.


----------



## ress

Little,,,,,, a eighth oz lead head jig with black and green tube, near the boat ramp. It was nutts for awhile, could'nt beleive the fish were attacking that jig as soon as it was near the rocks. I had 2 lb test from ice fishing still on so I lost some jigs, but not a fish.


----------



## FABA_Guy24

Yes leovpin, over by the damn. I may go go up to #1 today and give that a try.


----------



## leovpin

I will also be out today, I am thinking about hitting the river for a couple of hours and if that doesn't pay I will check out the res.


----------



## Littlelunker

I tried res #1 for a little while before noon, didn't get anything. Seen a few other people out there as well, and they weren't having any luck either. Might just be the time of day. If I don't make the drive to Maumee tomorrow morning I'll probably try the river or the res again, maybe try out some of the new jigs I got over the winter. 

Do you guys think the river would be better near the water treatment plant outlet? I was thinking the water might be a bit warmer there, more activity, was gonna try that area out sometime this week.


----------



## BASmead

That's an awesome catch at the res, i've heard they're in there but i've never lucked into one. And a 22 incher even, congrats. I bet they're beautiful from that kinda water, thanks for sharing. what time of day was it?


----------



## ress

BASmead,, I beleive I got there around 1 and fished till 2:15. Hit the water between the pump and the end of the ramp and bring it up the side of the newer rock that they put there for the ramp. there seems to be quite abit of moss started in there so you have to clean off the jig after each retreive. I lost a few jigs as well but I had 2# test. Go light and slow with a jig bounce to keep it out of the rocks as much as possible.


----------



## Littlelunker

That's right where I was fishing at too yesterday, yeah there is a ton of moss buildup. I was cleaning off my line every other cast. I might try out there again later this afternoon.


----------



## The Grizzly Bear

Littlelunker.... When I was home from college on the 19th I was driving down river road after lunch with my dad and saw the treatment plant pumping into the river... I had my rod with me and not a lot of time, so I just stopped for a couple of casts... By about cast 5 I had a Smally, it was no 20in. but it was pretty decent, hanging out on the side of the current made.


----------



## leovpin

I went to the #2 on Sunday late afternoon and it was getting really windy. I was there for less than an hour with no luck. I stopped by the river and no signs of fish but I saw the biggest crawfish ever. The think looked like it could be in a Red Lobster tank


----------



## BASmead

ress- thanks for the tip, i might have to give it a go...


----------



## Littlelunker

I still have my big crawfish net somewhere around here, I'll have to go grab some of those for bait later this season. That's one of the few fishing activities I can get my wife to do with me (she does fish a few times a year), she loves to help me catch craws.


----------



## leovpin

I hit the Res. #1 today and caught a very nice smallie, around 18 in., 2.5-3 lbs. maybe... The first on of the season. It was the only fish of the day but well worth it


----------



## Littlelunker

Very nice. My father and I are taking his 14ft boat out on res #2 this weekend, I'll post how we do, hopefully with some pictures. Probably gonna float some minnie's or craw's under bobber out in the middle, see what's around. He's all happy about getting to use his fish finder again, we used it for ice fishing this year, its a good little handheld unit.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

That fish really has some beautiful markings. Well done. I love catching smallies like that. I cant wait to get into some action.


----------



## Bigbass101

I fished Findlay #2 on the 16th, and didn't hook or see a fish. Water was still pretty cold then. Sounds like the fishing might be picking back up. Maybe I'll head down there again. Good report.


----------



## ress

that looks like the same size I got into last week. Finding 7 of them was a real treat! The color was awesome. From the looks of it you caught them near the same place I did.


----------



## leovpin

I've heard from more than one person that the Old Reservoir has a decent populations of smallies, the main thing is to find them. I don't have a boat so I am limited by how much I can walk and how far I can cast. I would think that they are probably hanging out by shallower structure since the water is warmer there. 

I went fishing yesterday and didn't catch anything, it was windy and a little chilly. The only fish I saw were three little largemouth that a gentleman caught by the Riverside that apparently were going to be dinner. I personally don't keep bass and wouldn't eat anything out of the Blanchard river anyways, but that is just me


----------



## grdhandyman

Went and checked on #1 and #2 and the city was there. I asked them when the docks will be put in and the answer I got was that they are making different plans for them and as soon as it's figured out...they'll be in.


----------



## Curly

No 1 no 2 for smallies....which produces more fish?


----------



## leovpin

This is only my second season fishing the reservoirs so I am not really sure. I have only been to #1 once and never had much luck on #2. I caught some catfish, a crappie here and there and a couple of white bass. I usually have a lot more luck fishing the river for smallies....


----------



## Littlelunker

Hit the reservoirs today and they had huge waves, whitecaps, wind was way to strong, so we headed back into town to Riverside park, hit the river near the dam (above it) and got a few sunfish, had some other bites, but not a lot. We tried over near the boat house and didn't have much luck. Its getting better, but not quite there yet.


----------



## Littlelunker

Better news today. The Bullheads and Cat's are biting at Riverside. Not exactly good eating, but they do put up a decent fight. It will be much better when the winds stop being insane, but in between gusts we were getting decent action.

I hope the cold temps's coming next week don't kill off what little bit we're getting.


----------



## ress

Temps are a big step back!! Going to be awhile now,, lows in the 20's next week.


----------



## leovpin

Tomorrow it supposed to be sunny and 50 in the afternoon. I may try the reservoirs to see if something is biting. Next week is supposed to be wet and cold....


----------



## DavidH

I may try and hit Bucyrus or the Willard Reservoir


----------



## hazmat247

I may try the reservoir (Findlay) as well tomorrow afternoon. I was supposed to go to Erie with my dad but they are callin for 8-11 footers, dont think my 16 1/2 footer would make it, lol. Indian Lake was an option until I found out they are having a bass tourney. hopefully its not too windy.


----------



## Littlelunker

I think I'm gonna try to find a few good Crappie holes tomorrow afternoon, been itchin to get a stringer full of them. If I don't have much luck I may hit up the reservoirs and see if they are any better than my last few trips out there.


----------



## leovpin

I was out today from 11:30 until around 1:45. I caught 4 largemouth: 2 decent ones and 2 smaller ones. The one in the picture was the larger one, notice the chewed up tale. They didn't fight very hard, the water was still a little on the cold side. I was using ultralight tackle and crawlers for bait.


----------



## Littlelunker

Is there anyone that sells bait in Findlay?

I used to hit up Lafferty's in Van Buren when I lived further north and came to Findlay to fish, but since I live here now it'd be nice to have a more local place to get minnows and wax worms.


----------



## leovpin

Mrs. Pepple 419-423-8488, her shop in on Jefferson. You need to call her before you head out to make sure she has what you need.


----------



## Littlelunker

awesome, thanks. I'll be sure to try there next time I go out.


----------



## ress

Fished both #1 and #2 sat. and caught 0 fish. Had a few hits on 1 near the ramp but with the wind and waves in was imposible to watch the line. Talked to two groups of guys from Toledo area and they wondered where all the fish were! One of them had a 24" walleye caught in the boil from the intake and threw back a 14" walleye also. 
One thing I have noticed out there on #2 is the lack of dead shad that the winter kill produces each year. Once again mother nature will take over this week and put us back about 2 -3 weeks as far as water temps go.


----------



## leovpin

ress, the weather channel is calling for overnight lows above freezing for most of next week with highs in the 50's during the day. Do you really think it is going to hurt the water temperature that bad? I don't think I can wait 3 more weeks to start really catching them and stay sane


----------



## ress

A large part of the factor is the amount of sunshine. Most days are forcasted to be cloudy. A few years ago we had the same patern and it was late April before the fish got active.


----------



## leovpin

I was out again today for a couple of hours. I fished the river and caught 4 nice largemouth- about the size of the one in yesterday's picture- one little one and 1 sucker. The fish seemed to be a little more active putting up a little better fight. Now, is wait for next week to go by and hope for some warm weather.


----------



## Littlelunker

What area of the river are you hitting? its hard to tell the stretch from your picture. (looks like your out behind Wal-mart, but not sure)


----------



## leovpin

That is a secret spot, I can't tell you  I was on River Rd. where the water from the water plant flows in the river. Is a little bit east of the I-75 bridge. BTW, if you go there you need to share the spot if I show up


----------



## Littlelunker

No problem at all. I usually fish in town near the dams, but I may have to try out there sometime in the near future. 

Any crappie out there? I've been looking for a good spot to try for them.


----------



## leovpin

I caught one crappie there last year and that is it. When the water warms up, there are tons of bluegill by the rocks if you are into panfish. It is a good spot, lots of snags but if you can get over that it is great. I usually catch SM, LM, suckers and when I target them, carp. There are some cats around when it gets dark. One pet peeve is all the trash that people leave behind on the banks, I have collected cans, bottles, packs of cigs, lure packages among other junk.


----------



## Littlelunker

Some panfish is good, but I'm not too sure about eating what comes out of the blanchard, lol. I do enjoy battered and fried bluegill though. 

My wife's family has a huge reunion every year at a private camp in southern Ohio, we caught a ton last year at the couple acre pond in the middle of it. Everything from bluegills, cats, trout and even some bass are in there. They got me into liking the battered and fried thing, always a good time cleaning and cooking all those fish.


----------



## grdhandyman

Per the ONDR, there are no advisories pertaining to the Blanchard. I would probably eat the panfish as they mainly are bug eaters but probably not the bass and cats as they will ingest just about anything.


----------



## Littlelunker

I know the DNR would call it safe, they probably call the Maumee perfectly safe too, but there's still a lot of run-off from fields and stuff that I'm just not real sure about, especially cats, lol. I'll eat the walleye and white bass out of Maumee because for the most part they are not resident fish. 

As far as health/safety, yeah they probably won't hurt ya as long as they are cooked properly, but the taste may not quite be there.


----------



## yonderfishin

When deciding to eat fish out of the Blanchard , you have to acknowledge that every time we get a decent amount of rain there is a fair amount of RAW SEWAGE that makes its way into the river , which is probably true with most rivers I suppose but this is the only river Ive seen WARNING SIGNS POSTED ABOUT IT . The river picks up sewage and stuff at every town along its path but I would guess the water to be cleaner and safer way upstream. By the time everything hits the Maumee and then eventually lake Erie the pollution is still there but diluted quite a lot so I would guess diluted water is safer water.


----------



## leovpin

I just don't like the idea of eating anything that comes out of the Blanchard. At the same time I have no problem eating fish from the reservoirs which is river water after all, but it looks (and smells) way cleaner. Hum, I am not sure anymore


----------



## basscatcher82

I don't mind eating the fish out of the river. I guess those advisories are for eating the fish on a daily basis or even a couple times a week. If you eat fish once every couple of weeks it will not do a thing to you,


----------



## leovpin

Basscatcher, you are probably right. It is probably more a psychological thing than anything else. When I catch a couple dozen Crappies I'll let you know 

Changing subjects a bit: Does anyone know if the lake/quarry at lake cascades on the South side of tow is fishable? I know it is private, I think I have seen a boat ramp but never seen a boat in the water. I bet there ginourmous bass in that place...


----------



## Littlelunker

I grew up camping along the Maumee, near Grand Rapids. Every summer I'd be up there constantly, my Grandparents had a park model camper/trailer, so we'd camp up there for a week or so at a time. We ate the fish quite a bit, mostly bass and sheephead. For a while we didn't eat the cat's because of some kind of Mercury issue, I never got told details about it, just that there was too high of Mercury levels found in a lot of catfish, so we didn't keep them. We never kept carp either. The few walleyes we got were good, and we ate turtle a few times too. I don't know if a lot has changed since then with the pesticides and farmer field runoff (I'm guessing it may be safer than it was 20+ years ago), but I still just don't care to eat catfish, or some of the other bottom feeders/scavenger type fish. I tend to stick to panfish, sheephead, trout, and bass for the dinner table.


----------



## Littlelunker

Leo, does the city own cascades or is it developer owned still? I'm not real sure who to even get permission from, but yeah I bet there are some good ones in there. 

and the fish eating thing is probably more psychological than anything, lol.


----------



## leovpin

I checked. It belongs to Lake Cascade Inc. Probably the original developer. It is probably open access to people that own houses in the subdivision.


----------



## Littlelunker

That's the way most developments are, but that used to be a quarry if I remember right, not a retaining pond like in most developments, so it might be different. I'll try to dig up some contact info on that developer, if all else fails, try to make friends with someone who lives there and be their fishing guest, lol.


----------



## yonderfishin

I did some asking around about cascades a year or two ago and was told it is definately private and dont expect to get permission to fish it. I seen a group having a picnic down there and fishing once last year but that must be the owners family or company.


----------



## catfish catchers

anyone doing good with the channel cats upthere pictures would be good to and the rigs 

thanks


----------



## saltwatermike

catfish are jumping on stringers and into coolers on the sandusky between fremont and tiffin chicken liver are best on a treble hook with a 12 to 18 inch 20lb liter under a barrel swivel with an egg sinker....the smaller weight the better use just enough to get it to sit on bottom depending on flow if they feel the sinker they are dropping it so the slip sinker rig seems to be the ticket. pulling in 10 to 12 an hour most good eating size with 5 or 6 a day over 5lbs if ya wanna head out i got a spot let me know


----------



## leovpin

I know this an old post but I guess the fish in my picture IS NOT a smallmouth. Someone on the Southern Ohio forum caught a similar one and it is a "meamouth", a rare hybrid between a spotted and a smalie. I thought that the markings were weird for a smalie but certainly it wasn't a spot nor largemouth so it had to be a smalie, right?


----------



## Littlelunker

Awesome catch, I don't think I would have thought twice about it unless I got to looking real good at it, lol. Nice looking, hopefully more hybrid's will pop up in the Res. 

Oh and for anyone looking up info on this fish, it's called a "Mean Mouth" Bass (love google), they can be hybrid's of Smallmouth/Spotted, or Smallmouth/Largemouth.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

Im not seeing it.... just looks like a smallmouth to me. I thought meanmouth was just spotted/smallmouth?


----------



## BASmead

Looks like a Smallie to me. Nice'n too...


----------



## Littlelunker

Take a look at this comparison, and it seems like a hybrid to me.

http://www.swl.usace.army.mil/parks/mtnhome/images/mhbassid.gif

It does have a lot of smallmouth features, but the coloring, and some of the band features, seem to look like spotted.

If you want an "Offical" picture of a Mean Mouth to compare it too, here's the World Record - http://www.secretweaponlures.com/prostaff/images/other/cobb_meanmouth.jpg (source: http://www.secretweaponlures.com/prostaff/prostaff/prostaff_cobb.htm)


----------



## hazmat247

That's a smallmouth, no doubt about it. Also, there are no spotted bass in the Findlay Reservoirs. Nice smallie for the Findlay reservoir though


----------



## leovpin

Maybe a cross between a smallmouth and a largemouth?  C'mon ,I am just trying to sound cool by catching a rare fish


----------



## CoolWater

Nice fish, but I'm a bit confused as to the discussion about that being anything other then a Smallmouth Bass. It clearly is a SM Bass and a very nice one at that - especially considering where it came from. Good catch.


----------



## Littlelunker

I'm still not entirely convinced its a pure smallmouth. The coloring is off for a smallmouth, which are normally brown to bronze in color, not that distinct green tint. There are cross hybrids of smallmouth and largemouth bass, but they are normally hatched in fisheries, and not quite as much in the wild. I know spotted bass are not listed as a fish that is in the reservoir, but maybe at some point some were introduced, stranger things have happened, lol.

no matter what it is, very nice fish.

Edit: Here's a pic of a nice lake erie smallmouth, caught in Ohio, the pictures don't match up at all... http://blog.cleveland.com/egan_impact/2008/06/large_Jerry_Joordak_Smallmouth_Bass.jpg


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

Smallmouth can have a green tint ,they can also have a yellow tint. I catch them all the time of that particular shade. Thier color and darkness greatly depends on the depth of water they were caught in. 101% sure smallmouth. And if it was a largemouth/ smallmouth that would make it a mediummouth lol! Really nice fish tho.


----------



## fshnfreak

a fishes coloration can also be affected by the mood or stress level of the fish. smallie deffinately. we cant catch em all the time that same color in the grand ole sandookie river in and around tiffin. just not quite that nice.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

yes at this point i would give my left arm for one that size my biggest out of the sandusky this year has been 15in. just wait for fall topwater action thats when the freaks come out


----------



## leovpin

How about this one? 

PS:Notice the mean red eyes on the beast


----------



## catfish catchers

leovpin said:


> I hit the Res. #1 today and caught a very nice smallie, around 18 in., 2.5-3 lbs. maybe... The first on of the season. It was the only fish of the day but well worth it


what did you catch it on?


----------



## leovpin

That was last year. I think I caught it on a 1/16 jig head typed with a Gulp Alive 3"minnow. There are some nice smallies in that reservoir but they move so much that it is a matter of luck to catch them from shore.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i might add a suggestion for smallmouth in findlay reservoir, if you can find a school of shad near surface that keeps exploding, put on some sort of shad lure and cast through the school. won't get it every time but i got my best smallie out of findlay reservoir by doing that along with a few other decent ones. i believe my biggest one was 15 or 16 inches.


----------



## jimmyR

I fish it evrey year and it has some the biggest bass i have ever got in my life huge cats and walleyes to never found out who to get permision from tho but they wont say nothing as long as you dont trash the place and dont walk on the wall at wkxa


----------



## jimmyR

I have a pic of a 5 pound larg mouth i got from ther just before cascades froze not to sure how to add it to this tho


----------



## jimmyR

Sorry it wont let me send pms yet but i never found out who to get permision from and its kinda enter at your own risk i guess but i have ben going there for years and no one ever says any thing to me never ben told to leave our nothing but it is at your own risk .All i no is i dont trash the place i dont keep the small fish and im always picking up trash down there and some people that live on the back side see me do it so i think that might be why they dont say any thing ether


----------



## leovpin

No biggie. The system won't let you send pms until you have more posts. I am not sure how I feel about just fishing over there knowing that is private property, I would hate to have the cops called on me. I might get some courage and try it this year


----------



## jimmyR

ya its defintly up to you and if ya do good luck and fish the south side of the cory its the best especialy for the small mouth


----------



## jmio

is the findlay reservoir opened up now? Would this be a good body of water to take my kayak? still awaiting the maiden voyage!!!!!!


----------



## leovpin

Jmio, I'm going to check the reservoir tomorrow and I will let you know. I also got a kayak that I am dying to use but I haven't got it registered yet. I also want to wait for the water to get a little warmer.


----------



## yonderfishin

I am pretty sure there is a 10 ft. minimum regulation on boat size at the res. Be carefull if your kayak is shorter than that.


----------



## ress

Was out there (#2) yesterday. No ice with-in 50' of shore on the west side, not sure of other areas. Used the binocks to look around and still looks like alot of ice out there. On a side note,, the boat ramp is not fixed yet, they have alot of concrete to pour. Might give it a try next week.


----------



## jmio

so your saying without a boat ramp I couldn't get a 12 foot kayak on the water? hmmmmmmmm I definitely want the water temps in the 50's before I go off in the water. Or I might just throw on the wetsuit and pray I don't flip.


----------



## Weekender#1

I drove up the top of #2 on Friday afternoon and it was still locked up with ice but they were pumping full bore on the north end. I then stopped up on Sunday afternoon and it was open like 100 yards out all the way up to the pump house on the north end but one huge chunk of ice on like 7/8 of the res and #1 was still locked up tight with ice but some open water along the edge. It could be gone by now although. I am going to get my 14 ft boat out of winter storage this weekend and wash/wax for another season of hi jinx. My ice fishing buddies killed the walleye this winter at #2 but all the fish were very small under 14 inches. I see the state proposed changing the size limit on walleye at the findlay res this year to 15 inches and we all hope they do it. I wish they would make the whole res catch and release we would have the stuff then. We did not keep or kill a single walleye this winter and they all went back in. We used Vibees and jiggen rapals right next to shore, like 10 feet from the rocks. Everything happened in the last hour of light every time.


----------



## leovpin

I went to #2 today. It is almost all open now. I fished for 40 minutes or so with no luck.

I saw another person fishing, he didn't have any luck either. I'd say the fish are still deep since the water is cold. 

I caught my first bass last year on the 27th so I still have some time.


----------



## BIGDIPPER

Cant wait to get the boat in? Does anybody know when is usually a good time to catch walleyes there in res. 2?


----------



## jimmyR

rite around the 5th next month thats when i start getn them that is as long as the ice is all gone and hey evrey one the big crappie starting to hit like crazy in the river igot a pic of a huge one my son got the other day its in my profile.


----------



## Weekender#1

The month of May has always been the most productive for me in the Findlay #2 Res troll with a crawler or a good drift and that is when I can get the most in keeper size. You never know when you are going to get the big one, but in quanity May was the month. But the boat ramp is all tore out and when they pour the new cement in the next few months I imagine it will need 30-60 days to cure but I am no cement guy and no one will be using the ramp during the period. And they just put it in new less than a year ago. The yellow posts that have claimed many a front left fender are now all gone. With a truck you can still ramp but it would be touchy with a car it might just rip your exhaust off or worse. Your tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## leovpin

Jimmy, that is a nice crappie but I personally wouldn't eat anything that comes out of the Blanchard River. I know there is nothing that says you shouldn't eat them but I just don't like the idea  

I saw you have a picture of a few nice bass on a stringer, are those Blanchard fish too? I fish the river a lot for bass but I'd say I catch more smallies than largemouth. There are some nice ones in there but I think all the flooding messes up their spawning from time to time so we don't get as many big ones as we should.

I am itching to go out but I haven't had any time. I might try the reservoir sometime this week if the weather is not too bad, I will post pictures and results. Cheers!


----------



## jimmyR

The bass are from cascades and those are last year pictures the crappie is just from a few days ago and i wasn going to eat the fish out the river but i ran into a game worden and i asked him if there alright to eat rite now and he called the wild life dis and asked them and they said ya its when the farmers start getn there feilds ready you cant because all the stuff that drains off them runs to he river.I still will prob end up growing a 3rd nipple tho lol. I no pan fish would be the only thing i eat out of there rite now tho cus they got the heathest eating habbets and good luck at the rez!!!!


----------



## ress

Talked to head cheeze at the res yesterday about the docks. Next Tuesday the floaters are going in. They are working on the ramp now, if the weather holds enough for them to pour concrete Friday, it will ready to use April 1st. 
A new twist on motor use on #1. NO gas engines allowed on the water, at all! Can't even have it on board. New sign will be posted. I had a good long talk with him and they understand it may take awhile for fishermen to adjust to the rules, so just a heads up. For more info go to The city of Findlay web-site under water and search out the exact reading.


----------



## yonderfishin

Thanks for the info. ress , good to hear the floaters will be going in soon.


----------



## ress

Just got back from the res. The floaters are in. The floaters at the ramps were increased by 20ft. The concrete ramp will be open on April 1st.
Made a few cast with a roadrunner and jig and twister tail, nothing. The water still feels ICE COLD!


----------



## leovpin

I went out on Saturday and it was the same deal. Cold water and windy. These next few days should warm the water up a little bit. The river is still really muddy and high.


----------

